# firefox vs firefox-bin

## sometimes

li ho installati entrambi

e noto una notevole differenza (a favore di firefox-bin) nel caricamento delle pagine.

facendo un test con -> http://scragz.com/tech/mozilla/test-rendering-time.php

firefox = 8/9 sec.

firefox-bin = 5/6 sec.

(epiphany = 5/6 sec.)

da cosa può dipendere?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

da me:

firefox -> 17

epiphany -> 9

opera -> 7

 :Shocked: 

----------

## sometimes

ma la cosa che più mi sembra strana

è che firefox dovrebbe essere ottimizzato meglio

di firefox-bin.

e invece...

----------

## Deus Ex

Da me:

Firefox & Firefox-bin: 7.745~

Opera: 4.40

Konqueror: 3.823

In effetti è un po' che avevo il sospetto che Konqueror fosse veramente un buon prodotto.   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Questo apre un tema che mi da molto fastidio: tutte (TUTTE) le distro binarie che ho provato mi vanno meglio di gentoo.

E ne ho fatte di prove... O2 O3 O2 686 383 atholon-xp non atholon ... prelink e non prelink...

Cosa cavolo non so (o non sappiamo)??

Come compilano le altre distro??

usano ICC?

----------

## Bionicle

Ultimamente ho notato che firefox era lento, ma non in tutte le pagine.

ecco i miei risultati:

firefox (compilato) = 8.23

opera = 3.72

konqueror = 2.05 (formidabile)

Posso solo concludere che opera e konqueror riescono a gestire meglio le pagine web. Per firefox: ho già sentito parlare che i programmi precompilati funzionino meglio ma cmq. lo trovo strano, forse coloro che li compilano usano USE estreme altro non so. Sarebbe bello sfatare questo dilemma.  :Wink: 

----------

## sometimes

boh... a me non sembra di averlo compilato con flags estreme, no?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

da me firefox, firefox-bin ed epiphany danno tutti 4~5 sec ....

[OT] ma nessuno usa Gnome, tutti KDE ??? [/OT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

e chi l'ha detto?

le distribuzioni fai-da-te come Gentoo o, peggio, Linux-from-scratch non è per niente vero che deono essere più veloci delle altre solo perché sono compilate.

questa è solo una delle tante leggende metropolitane, e ne hai avuto la dimostrazione

----------

## Deus Ex

Credo che in realtà i fattori che influiscono sulla velocità di un browser siano più d'uno, e spesso dipendenti dalla singola macchina.

Non mi meraviglio quindi della differenza di risultati, nè tanto meno cambio idea sulla mia scelta di avere come browser di default proprio FF-bin   :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Uso Gnome e Firefox compilaro...

~15 secondi...

tutto sommato una m***a.... AthlonXP 2400+ 512 ddr....

Tanto per sapere, chi ha render di 5/6 secondi che hardware/software usa....?!?

/me sta pensando di fare la prova con firefox-bin...

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Tanto per sapere, chi ha render di 5/6 secondi che hardware/software usa....?!?

 

Cambia domanda:

```
$ time wget http://scragz.com/tech/mozilla/test-rendering-time.php

...

real    0m8.397s
```

Quindi la domanda diventa: "chi ha il render di 2 secondi, che connessione stava usando?". Se wget impiega piú tempo del browser é evidete che il browser ha barato e ha eseguito la funzione indicata come onload prima di aver effettivamente terminato.

1. Firefox scarica la pagina e poi la renderizza, Opera la renderizza al volo. A qualcuno puó piacere ma il meccanismo di opera mi fa venire il mal di mare perché ridimesiona tutto mentre lo stai guardando. Non so che faccia konquerror.

2. Questa statistica tra browser diversi su macchine differenti é insensata. Le extension di firefox influenzano la comparazione e, oltretutto, non sono convinto che guardare il tempo di rendering di una tabella di 5000 sia un bench affidabile.

Restringendo il confronto a firefox compilato con firefox binario la cosa ha giá un poco piú senso, visto che si tratta della stessa applicazione ed é legittimo pensare che i tempi "mantengano un distacco costante".

DvD, non penso che usino ICC per compilare le altre distro, ma credo che abbiano Flags apposite per ogni pacchetto.

Per la cronaca, qui da me: FF 2beta: 12.7 s

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> DvD, non penso che usino ICC per compilare le altre distro, ma credo che abbiano Flags apposite per ogni pacchetto.
> 
> 

 

Sarebbe curioso sapere come compilano... 

Dovrebbero aggiornare la gpl costringendo a rilasciare oltre ai sorgenti anche l'ambiente di compilazione, ora scrivo a Richard ghgh

//edit: che poi non ho mica detto una cavolata, ripensandoci:

Si puo' modificare un programma gpl senza rilasciare i sorgenti, basta prendere la parte di codice che vuoi cambiare e modificare il preprocessore di gcc in modo che quando trova quella porzione di codice inserisca un altra porzione di codice, che sai solo te, perche' tu rilasci i sorgenti che compili, ma non quelli del compilatore... Mumble mi sa che gli scrivo davvero...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tralasciando il fatto, come ha detto randomaze, che se uno vuol fare dei test affidabili dovrebbe eseguirli in locale, io credo che, tanto per ribadire una cosa nuova, usare gentoo sperando in prestazioni miracolose sia una scelta poco azzeccata.

E' la solita tiritera che endemicamente ritorna. Le distro precompilate hanno la possibilità di usare le flags che ritengono + opportune per i singoli pacchetti. Con gentoo la cosa sarebbe mostruosa da realizzare. Per questo alle volte può capitare che le prestazioni di alcuni programmi non siano esaltanti confrontate alle solite distro. Personalmente baratto + che volentieri qualche secondo in esecuzione e mi tengo ben strette le USE flag, portage e una comunità di devel e users con i contro@@

my 2eurocent   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tralasciando il fatto, come ha detto randomaze, che se uno vuol fare dei test affidabili dovrebbe eseguirli in locale, io credo che, tanto per ribadire una cosa nuova, usare gentoo sperando in prestazioni miracolose sia una scelta poco azzeccata.
> 
> E' la solita tiritera che endemicamente ritorna. Le distro precompilate hanno la possibilità di usare le flags che ritengono + opportune per i singoli pacchetti. Con gentoo la cosa sarebbe mostruosa da realizzare. Per questo alle volte può capitare che le prestazioni di alcuni programmi non siano esaltanti confrontate alle solite distro. Personalmente baratto + che volentieri qualche secondo in esecuzione e mi tengo ben strette le USE flag, portage e una comunità di devel e users con i contro@@
> 
> my 2eurocent  

 

quoto in toto. anche perchè un tempo mi aggiravo anche sul forum di suse (in quanto la utilizzavo) ed era risaputo che ogni singolo pacchetto era compilato con opzioni ad hoc cosa impensabile per ogni singolo utente ma fattibile nel caso in cui siano i devel che distribuiscono i binari a prendersi l'onere del tempo macchina di ogni singolo test. inoltre aggiungo che ad ogni prova che si fa il percorso verso il server cambia, come cambia la latenza rispetto alla connessione il numero di connessioni del server etc etc possono modificare di gran lunga le performance. in ogni caso la differenza tra firefox e firefox-bin la vedo come parametri di compilazione presi dal devel di gentoo rispetto a noi tutte checche che non utilizziamo flag strane.   :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

A me si apre in 8 secondi... ma ho un casino di estensioni attive...magari prova a disattivarle.. vedi se va meglio...

----------

## =DvD=

Resta il fatto che a me piacerebbe conoscerle queste flag che usano le altre distro...

----------

## Kernel78

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Resta il fatto che a me piacerebbe conoscerle queste flag che usano le altre distro...

 

Suppongo sia difficile che tu possa conoscerle su un forum dedicato a gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

si, cioe' no, itendevo che sulla doc delle varie distro non le ho mai trovate ste info

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Resta il fatto che a me piacerebbe conoscerle queste flag che usano le altre distro...

 

e quando le sai?

distribuzioni come RedHat hanno dietro ogni pacchetto un gruppo di ingegneri insonni, sfruttati e sottopagati che passnao la vita cercando la miglior combinazione possibile di tutte le flag che il compilatore supporta, e poi le mettono nei parametri dei loro .spec

è impensabile avere una specifica di tutte le loro flag con questa distribuzione.

c'è poi da considerare che sicuramente utilizzeranno compilatori ad-hoc. non dico robaccia come ICC, ma versioni "patchate" di GCC senza ombra di dubbio.

a tutto questo aggiungiamo che difficilmente saranno disposti a donare alla comunità il loro lavoro di ricerca

----------

## !equilibrium

quando si fanno dei test di benchmark Ã¨ sempre buona norma rilasciare le cache della VM del kernel, onde evitare che queste influiscano troppo negativamente o troppo positivamente ad ogni iterazione del test:

settate in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
vm.drop_caches = 3
```

a parte questo, il test proposto Ã¨ molto poco preciso, Ã¨ uno script in php che genera la pagina web, chi mi garantisce che il risultato che ho ottenuto di 13sec sia interamente generato dal browser? lo script tiene conto del tempo di rendering dell'interprete PHP necessario per eseguire e generare l'html?

no, non lo fa, infatti se copio il file in locale e lo faccio caricare al browser ottengo un risultato di 7sec, praticamente la metÃ ... ehmmmm  :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s.: con konqueror ottengo una media di ~2.5sec, mentre FFX e FFX-bin sono i piÃ¹ lenti con una media di ~7.1sec

----------

## =DvD=

k.gothmog qui pero' un po' la gpl fallisce.

Quello che mi dai e' si un binario compilato su codice pubblico, ma se non rendi pubblico anche come e con cosa l'hai compilato dentro potrebbe esserci tutto. 

Potresti avere un preprocessore che mi sostituisce interi blocchi di codice ad hoc e io vedendo solo il sorgente originale non sapro' mai che cambiamenti hai fatto... la gpl va a farsi friggere

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> k.gothmog qui pero' un po' la gpl fallisce.
> 
> Quello che mi dai e' si un binario compilato su codice pubblico, ma se non rendi pubblico anche come e con cosa l'hai compilato dentro potrebbe esserci tutto.

 

se non sbaglio la GPL dice che devi rilasciare il codice, e non pone nessun vincolo circa le opzioni o il metodo di compilazione

tutti i pacchetti sono compilati con GCC o a volte con GCJ (oh, my god...) ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte se quei compilatori sono stati ottimizzati in qualche modo, e ripeto... se non sbaglio la GPL non dice che va specificato.

in fondo sei sempre libero di prendere i sorgenti e ricompilarteli. forse non funzioneranno ugualmente bene... ma comuqnue funzioneranno, quindi in questo senso la licenza non è stata violata

----------

## =DvD=

Non dico che la licenza sia violata, dico che non violandola si puo' oscurare il codice.

Rilascio il mio programma ecco il codice:

```
ciao
```

poi ho un preprocessore che sostituisce a ciao il mio vero codice.

La gpl non mi vieta di fare cosi. Come non mi vieta di sostituire per esempio invece di ciao, tutto il blocco dove si fa un controllo di una passw per esempio, mettendo una passw universale che pero' nei sorgenti non si vede (perche' appunto tutto quella porzione di codice e' stata sostituita dal mio compilatore...)

----------

## xdarma

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> si, cioe' no, itendevo che sulla doc delle varie distro non le ho mai trovate ste info

 

Bah, tempo fa le impostazioni della Slackware erano reperibili dai repository dei sorgenti attraverso il Makefile. E la Slackware mi è sempre sembrata la più veloce.

Per quanto riguarda la "pessimizzazione" di gentoo, non si potrebbe creare un file tipo /etc/portage/package.cflags con all'interno tutte le ottimizzazioni estreme dei vari package? Di default sarebbero disabilitate con un #. Se si cercano rogne si abilita la mega-ottimizzzione solo per il pacchetto che tanto ci interessa, altrimenti ci si affida al proprio buon senso. Ovviamente non ci sarebbero tutti i pacchetti, ma solo quelli su cui qualcuno ha provato delle ottimizzazioni e le ha "sottoposte" al vaglio del mantainer del suddetto file /etc/portage/package.cflags.

Magari con un apposito subforum per arrovellarsi sulle ottimizzazioni più strampalate?  :-)

Sarebbe ingestibile per il troppo caos?

p.s.

sembra che konqueror...   :-)

EDIT:

le impostazioni della Slackware sono reperibili sul sito:

ftp://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-current/source/

ad esempio per xfree:

ftp://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-current/source/x/x11/x11.SlackBuild

al massimo si arriva a "-O2 -march=i486 -mtune=i686"    8-)

per firefox forse trovi qualche suggerimento direttamente dagli sviluppatori di mozilla/firefox:

http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Configuring_Build_Options

----------

## fikiz

 *sometimes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> firefox = 8/9 sec.
> 
> firefox-bin = 5/6 sec.
> ...

 

per restare in argomento Gentoo, sarebbe interessante capire come mai questa differenza di prestazioni. qualcuno puo' ripetere lo stesso test, giusto per avere conferma? (io al momento non riesco)

e' noto come viene compilato firefox-bin?

----------

## starise

beh, curioso quanto scettico ho provato ad effettuare quel test. Naturalmente per rendere i risultati affidabili l'ho fatto andare molte volte...

ecco cosa è uscito dal mio notebook (sonoma 2GHz, Alice 640, CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mozilla-firefox = 12, 12, 13, 13, 13, 13, 11, 13
> 
> mozilla-firefox-bin = 13, 12, 13, 11, 11, 11, 11, 12
> ...

 

Effettivamente sembra più veloce il binario (non sempre, ma facendo una media si...)

tuttavia il mio firefox compilato è leggermente più veloce nell'avvio, quindi non credo passerò al binario per un test dalla dubbia utilità

----------

## federico

Ma poi non capisco bene come viene calcolata la cosa... Oggi ho provato coi computer in ufficio e avevo circa 10, 12 secondi di rendering a seconda dei pc. Girando la mattinata tra altri uffici ho fatto ancora prove e i risultati variavano a seconda dei pc e della banda a disposizione. Sul mio portatile di casa firefoxbin ci mette 6 secondi, e wget prende 3 secondi solo per scaricare il file. Il tempo di rendering su cosa diavolo e' calcolato ?  :Smile:  Opera ci mette sul mio pc la meta' del tempo ma lavora con concezione diversa, mostra tutto un po' per volta mentre FF spara fuori tutto in un colpo solo.

Per me questo test e' un po' baruffa...

----------

## fikiz

prova a caricare il file dal disco locale. al secondo caricamento tra l'altro viene letto dalla cache e non dal disco. cosi' annulli il ritardo causato dalla rete.

----------

## starise

 *federico wrote:*   

> wget prende 3 secondi solo per scaricare il file... [CUT]

 Incredibile! Ho provato a scaricare la pagina e wget ci ha messo 21 secondi!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sephirot

Anche secondo me e' un po' fuffa sto' test, da me wget ci mette 12 secondi, 12 secondi anche il test.

firefox-bin su centrino 1,4 Ghz 512 ram adsl alice 640k

----------

## GiRa

A me va più veloce la versione compilata ma sono a 64bit.

Le differenze sono minime tipo 6.3 contro 6.9 però sto usando banda, infatti ripetendo un tot di volte il test l'andamento è vicino a quello della banda.

----------

